# Carpectomy And Radial Styloidectomy



## mandywynn (May 20, 2008)

My Doctor Performed A Proximal Row Carpectomy And A Radial Styloidectomy. The Codes Are 25215 And 25230. The Styloidectomy 25230 Is Listed As Separate Procedure. I Can Not Find Anywhere That These Two Are Bundled. Does Anyone Know If I Can File These Two Together.


----------



## reichtina320 (May 20, 2008)

I just checked CCI and do not find any edits on these codes.

thanks


----------



## cmedina (May 21, 2008)

They aren't bundled... Just apply the -59 modifier to 25230


----------



## mbort (May 21, 2008)

since they are not bundled--then no 59 is necessary but if you are billing for a physician, then use the 51 on the second procedure.


----------

